# Lab Litters



## 01521054 (Mar 24, 2015)

Looking for a Black female pup in the next 2monthes, anyone have any leads


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

We got our last 2 Labs from Crystal Wade in Carroll county, she has 6-8 litters a year, $300-350 a pup. 330 771 1710


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Are the dogs good waterfowl hunters?


----------



## 01521054 (Mar 24, 2015)

fireline said:


> We got our last 2 Labs from Crystal Wade in Carroll county, she has 6-8 litters a year, $300-350 a pup. 330 771 1710


Do you hunt your dogs and if so what do you hunt? Thanks for the contact info


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

I’m interested in this info also


----------

